# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  آیا من میتونم از رشته تجربی تاریخ شناسی بخونم؟

## Joker72

سلام ببخشید کسی هست بدونه که آیا من میتونم از رشته تجربی تاریخ شناسی بخونم؟
اگه میتونم لطفا بگید کدوم دانشگاه این رشته رو داره؟

----------


## Joker72

نامرداااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا :13:  :13:  :13:  :13:  :13:  :13:

----------

